# Old Newbie



## Candra H (Mar 21, 2011)

In more ways than one.

I used to be a member here, once upon a time, but I left for personal reasons. Now I'm back with a clean slate because I missed the people I got to know. This was one of the first forums I joined and it feels weird skulking but not contributing.

Anyway, figured I better post the necessary intro thread and say hi again, and hope you all havent forgotten me, or burned a voodoo doll of me or something...


----------



## Baron (Mar 21, 2011)

Not an easy lassie to forget.  It's good to see you.


----------



## Candra H (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, Baron.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 21, 2011)

Some people are simply unforgettable, Candrah.  Welcome back.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 22, 2011)

You may not know me since I'm relatively new but... welcome back! :hi:


----------



## Hawke (Mar 22, 2011)

Hiya, Candra. Welcome back!


----------



## Nickie (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi there, and welcome back.



Nickie


----------



## Sam (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome back, C.


----------



## Candra H (Mar 22, 2011)

Gumby said:


> Some people are simply unforgettable, Candrah.  Welcome back.


 
Thanks Gumby. You're too kind. It's good to be back and hopefully I'll see you over in the visual arts section sometime.

Thanks also to others for the welcome.


----------



## Leyline (Mar 22, 2011)

Yay! Welcome back, sweetheart!


----------



## Candra H (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you, kind sir!

You do realise that every time I see your posts, I get totally distracted by your avatar picture and cant concentrate on making appropriate responses. I'm going to have to stick tape over it or something. That said, and it's a fantastic picture, I think I prefer you smiling.


----------



## Foxee (Mar 23, 2011)

Candrah! I'm so glad you're back.  Sorry I didn't see this before, been offline a bit with some things happening in RL (so this is the first time I've seen Leyline's new avvy and I have to agree with you). Hope to see some of your artwork pop up in the visual arts section.


----------



## Candra H (Mar 23, 2011)

He's a looker alright!

No worries, Foxee. I'm glad you took the time to come say hello, and funnily enough, some of my art just popped up in Visual arts...

Thanks for the welcome and I hope things are well for you in RL.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 23, 2011)

I had seen the name on the forum and wondered if it was a Scottish name, I have not seen you for so long, welcome back, good to see you.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi candra


----------



## Candra H (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Mockingbird.



Olly Buckle said:


> I had seen the name on the forum and wondered if it was a Scottish name, I have not seen you for so long, welcome back, good to see you.


 
Thanks, Olly, it's good to see you too. And yes, I'm Scottish but my name isnt. My mum was a bit of a hippy and decided to adapt an old sanskrit word meaning the moon and use it as my name.


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome back! I remember you!


----------



## Candra H (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks, Kang.


----------



## JosephB (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome back, pal! I look forward to seeing your writing -- and benefiting from your thoughtful critiques. And I always enjoy what you have to say in the lounge and debate. Great to see you!


----------



## Candra H (Mar 28, 2011)

Aw, thanks, Joe! (Cheque's in the mail...)

Seriously though, it's good to be back and able to hang out with you in a forum setting. I'll be looking out for your writing too because I always love reading your stories, and what you have to say round and about. You have a knack of making me smile.


----------

